# If you want to see why Germany should never be trusted...watch World Wars



## Nutz (May 27, 2014)

The story of Germany's bloodlust and their assault on humanity can be seen on the History Channel's: The World Wars.  Of course, they will not illustrate the hate and black hearts of the German people as they should...but think of it as a minor lesson in why we should NEVER trust Germany.


----------



## Nutz (May 27, 2014)

Oh, and as an added bonus...if you want to see the total insignificance of canada throughout history...pay close attention.


----------



## Snouter (May 29, 2014)

I would never trust a racist regime...like the zionist regime for example.


----------



## DGS49 (May 29, 2014)

I have worked with and for Germans for many years.  Although they would deny it, and of course any generalities one might make are just that - generalities - and would not apply to EVERY German, there are many personality traits that make it easy to see how these people could have been talked into attempting world domination.

And don't forget, given their limited population and natural resources, they were amazingly successful in the failed attempt.

We Americans joke here in the office that "flexibility is not their stong suit."  They see nothing wrong with justifying any action, even when it seems perverse or stupid in a particular case, by saying, "That's the way we always do it."  And if you want to suggest doing it any other way, you'd better be loaded for bear.  Nine times out of ten you just say, "Fuck it."  It's easier to do something stupid than to try to convince a German of a better way.

Also they can be amazingly risk-averse, with many managers wanting EVERYONE who has ever worked on a matter to "sign off" in some way so that the manager will have lots of people he can blame if things go badly.

The Germans and the Japanese are, to be candid, the most conceited, bigoted, arrogant, racist people in the world, but they have learned to hide it fairly well since thier countries were bombed to smithereens by our "Greatest Generation."  But in spite of that, they are kicking our asses in many, many ways.  Think Mercedes, Lexus, BMW, Rolls (owned by Germans), and on, and on, and on.


----------



## Nutz (May 29, 2014)

You give Germans too much credit.  Yes, you are right...generalizations are wrong...nonetheless, throughout the world, throughout history...Germans are responsible for death, destruction and hate.  No nation should do business with these degenerate people.  As they rise to power today in the EU, their racism and nationalism grow even stronger.  They will be the cause of the next great war as the EU continues to fail.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 29, 2014)

I've seen the first installment of "World Wars". I think it was nicely done.


----------



## Nutz (May 29, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I've seen the first installment of "World Wars". I think it was nicely done.



They attempted to cram too much history in a short amount of time.  It did, however, peak my interest in learning more.  Hopefully it did the same for many more.  

Old Fart pointed out some suspect historical facts and I saw a few myself...but for the most part...it is the History Channel and the series is more about viewability than historical accuracy.


----------



## Pennywise (May 29, 2014)

I trust Germany more than the "history" channel.


----------



## Nutz (May 29, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> I trust Germany more than the "history" channel.



Are you of German decent?


----------



## Pennywise (May 29, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > I trust Germany more than the "history" channel.
> ...



No, I have just studied enough history to have perceived the "history" channel's skewed perspective that they try and sell as facts.


----------



## Nutz (May 29, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



I agree with you about the History Channel.  I was just curious if you were of German decent because of your worldly views.


----------



## westwall (May 29, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Oh, and as an added bonus...if you want to see the total insignificance of canada throughout history...pay close attention.








Tell that to the squadrons of Canadians who bombed Germany during the war, or the thousands killed and captured at Dieppe.  The Canadians lost over 50,000 killed from a population of less than 12 million.

They also provided massive training support for the RAF, guarded the sea lanes etc.

The same holds true for WWI as well.  

You need to read some history instead of watching a TV show that gives very little detail of what the heck they're talking about.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 29, 2014)

I am a student of the Holocaust, having studied the details all of my adult life. Although the Japanese were every bit as brutal and vicious, I can not forgive the Germans for what they did in WW2. While I am sure that the Nazis are gone, and will not rise again, I have "zero" desire to tour Germany. 

As for the Japanese, I have been heavily exposed to them for decades, having lived in Vegas, which is a Mecca for Japanese. They always seem so polite, and respectful. Their brutality to allied prisoners were MUCH worse than the Germans, but, there was a very clear dividing line in WW2 between the population, which was trained in total obedience, and the military, which ruled Japan. When I deal with the Japanese, I wonder what they are really thinking. With the German's, I don't even want to know.


----------



## Nutz (May 29, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and as an added bonus...if you want to see the total insignificance of canada throughout history...pay close attention.
> ...


The canadians were forced into war by Britain.  They didn't even become independent until 1982.  canadians are leeches...their existence and well being is only because they have, throughout their unimpressive history, ridden on the coattails of the English and American empires.


----------



## Nutz (May 29, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am a student of the Holocaust, having studied the details all of my adult life. Although the Japanese were every bit as brutal and vicious, I can not forgive the Germans for what they did in WW2. While I am sure that the Nazis are gone, and will not rise again, I have "zero" desire to tour Germany.
> 
> As for the Japanese, I have been heavily exposed to them for decades, having lived in Vegas, which is a Mecca for Japanese. They always seem so polite, and respectful. Their brutality to allied prisoners were MUCH worse than the Germans, but, there was a very clear dividing line in WW2 between the population, which was trained in total obedience, and the military, which ruled Japan. When I deal with the Japanese, I wonder what they are really thinking. With the German's, I don't even want to know.



I would like to hear @Unkatores  opinion on this.  I have no issue with the Japanese...they have honor.  Germans do not.


----------



## mamooth (May 29, 2014)

Oh, I watched some of "World Wars".

Let's see, the German re-enactors, holding rifles ... wait, those aren't Mausers. Those are British Lee-Enfields. Apparently, the prop guy just said "hey, get us some WWII rifles."

The subject of bombing England comes up, and the image they show is ... B-17s. And a P-47.

The topic is Pearl harbor, and they show ... aegis-class cruisers with Japanese flags. WTF?

I stopped watching at that point. The History Channel is to history as Taco Bell is to Mexican food.


----------



## Unkotare (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am a student of the Holocaust, having studied the details all of my adult life. Although the Japanese were every bit as brutal and vicious, I can not forgive the Germans for what they did in WW2. While I am sure that the Nazis are gone, and will not rise again, I have "zero" desire to tour Germany.
> ...






People are people. WWII ended a long time ago.


----------



## Unkotare (May 30, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> The Germans and the Japanese are, to be candid, the most conceited, bigoted, arrogant, racist people in the world...





Those traits can be found among any and all peoples of the world (for example, _you_ just exhibited all of them), as can the best qualities of which human beings are capable. Generalizations are more trouble than they are worth. Take individuals as you find them.


----------



## SAYIT (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am a student of the Holocaust, having studied the details all of my adult life. Although the Japanese were every bit as brutal and vicious, I can not forgive the Germans for what they did in WW2. While I am sure that the Nazis are gone, and will not rise again, I have "zero" desire to tour Germany.
> ...



I believe UNK is neither German or Japanese but rather Irish.


----------



## Unkotare (May 30, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...





I'm AMERICAN, but all my ancestors came to this great nation from Ireland.


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...







Forced?  Really dude, you need to read some history instead of just watching it.


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Apparently, you are the one who needs to read some history.   The canadians were forced into WWI because they were part of the British empire.  And they were used as nothing more than cannon fodder. The canadians were not volunteering enough men, so after being convinced by their English rulers, they enacted the Military Service Act so they could conscript more cannon fodder.

WWII, canada was still dependent on Britain and bound as a Commonwealth State to fight for the monarchy.  To avoid the idea of conscription...the English asked that canada declare war themselves (eventhough they were duty bound to fight anyway)...thus, more canon fodder for the war. 

Basic history.  Try reading.


----------



## toastman (May 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Actually, he's right. They really had no other choice but to join.


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...









The Brits have a loooong history of using others as cannon fodder.  It's how they were able to build the empire for so long.  That being said, no one "forced" anyone to fight in WWI.  When the war was declared Canada put out a call for 20,000 volunteers, they got 40,000.

Canada was so inundated with volunteers that the minister of Militia was forced to STOP the enrollment of recruits.



World War One - Canada's Part in the Great War


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Lol...old and sold...an antique marketplace is your source.  

If they were forced to stop the enrollment of recruits, then why The Military Services Act?



> *In Canadian history, the Military Service Act was a 1917 act passed by the Canadian parliament in an effort to recruit more soldiers. The First World War was going badly, casualties were enormous, and Canada's contribution in manpower compared unfavourably with that of other countries. Voluntary enlistment had been uneven, and the military believed they could not maintain the Canadian Corps at full strength without conscription. Encouraged by English Canadians and the British, Prime Minister Sir Robert Borden introduced the Military Service Act.*



Please don't respond with a link to the mickey mouse club...


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

Okay westpunk, you neg'd me...now how about refuting me...or even answering the question, you fucking dipshit.


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Okay westpunk, you neg'd me...now how about refuting me...or even answering the question, you fucking dipshit.









Simple, the information presented was FACTUAL.  You look at the source and discount it because it refutes what you say.  You didn't even bother to check on the material.  Typical braindead progressive response.

And, for the record, you _did _ neg me first didn't you....  Funny how that slipped your mind.  Yet again another unethical progressive response.

I just find it amazing that an individual can look at the 50,000 plus dead in WWII and the even HIGHER number of dead in WWI and make the claims that you make.

You are a hateful, ignorant person.  You are no better than shitspeeders, tank and the other racist pricks that populate this forum.


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Okay westpunk, you neg'd me...now how about refuting me...or even answering the question, you fucking dipshit.
> ...



Funny how, when you disagree with this unethical mod and punk...he starts calling you a progressive and a racist.  

The canadians were forced into war...now you are just projecting and ignoring the original premise.  You are typical of the idiot douchebags that populate this forum.

BTW, I neg'd you because you used old and sold an antique marketplace as a source.  I thought you were better than that.  Obviously not....fucking idiot.


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...








The historical record says you're full of shit dumbass.  the whole WORLD wanted WWI, no one was forced to do ANYTHING.  If you were half as smart as you thought you were you would KNOW that.  Instead like most ignorant fools you watch a History Channel presentation (which are so bad that South Park absolutely obliterated THC in one episode)
and think you are an instant expert.

Then, when shown to be full of shit, you neg rep and resort to personal insults, then try and make it like I started the insults.  Dude you're an insult to the human race.  You are one of the THE most fucked up passive aggressive dickwads on this forum.

A Mod resorting to personal attacks?  You bet, I have destroyed your ridiculous statements, and you ignore facts, that leaves one alternative, and that is to show the forum what an ignorant fool you are.  And I am responding as an INDIVIDUAL member of the forum, you'll know when I am in Mod mode when the print is in bold red.

See how that works?  And yes when you make your reports I will respond to them just like I would any other member, with fairness and speed.

Oh yeah, here's that South Park episode...South Park Season 15, Episode 13


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Just answer the original question posed to you - you mental midget.

If they were forced to stop the enrollment of recruits, then why The Military Services Act?

Of course, you ignore that question because it proves that I am right...then you resort to your usual personal attacks and nonsense.  You are an idiot and an abusive mod...you should be the beacon of posting standards, instead you are just a troll with a title.  Pathetic. Absolutely pathetic. 

Again, please use a relevant link...no old and sold website.   Idiot.


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

South Park Season 15, Episode 13

The thanksgiving episode IIRC.  Absolutely hilarious.  And if you payed attention...I put ZERO stock in the History Channel.  That is just you projecting because you know you are wrong.  Nowhere have I cited or quoted the HC.  But there are many, many, many, many sources that prove that the canadians were forced into war by the British.


----------



## SAYIT (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Wait. So you neg'd a poster because you didn't care for his source and then whined on this board because he return the neg? Really?


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You weren't supposed to call me out on it!  

He's a dick...I was having fun.


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

But come on...did you see his source... it is an antiques swap shop.  What a fucking douche.


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...








The Canadians needed recruits to bolster the CEF, voluntary enlistment had been inconsistent, not non-existant as you claim, so yes, in *1917* they finally resorted to conscription.  That would be after three years of war.  

According to official records fewer than 25,000 conscripts actually made it to the front lines, so it was an ineffectual Act that led to the eventual downfall of the government.


The UK resorted to conscription in 1916, the Germans had been conscripting soldiers since the Franco Prussian war, the French too had a three year mandatory conscription period prior to the outbreak of the war, Italy suffered multiple riots due to the conscription they employed as she was still primarily an agricultural country and the families of the dead were left impoverished.

In other words, the WORLD resorted to conscription to fill its ranks.  That's the nature of a meatgrinder.  Even the US resorted to conscription.  The Selective Service Act of 1917 was enacted to get as many men as possible, as quickly as possible to the training camps.

Your argument that somehow the Canadians were the only ones who were forced to do so is ridiculous and predicated on the fact that you know NOTHING.





Military Service Act - The Canadian Encyclopedia


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> South Park Season 15, Episode 13
> 
> The thanksgiving episode IIRC.  Absolutely hilarious.  And if you payed attention...I put ZERO stock in the History Channel.  That is just you projecting because you know you are wrong.  Nowhere have I cited or quoted the HC.  But there are many, many, many, many sources that prove that the canadians were forced into war by the British.










Your opening post.......


"The story of Germany's bloodlust and their assault on humanity can be seen on the *History Channel's:* The World Wars. Of course, they will not illustrate the hate and black hearts of the German people as they should...but think of it as a minor lesson in why we should NEVER trust Germany." 


*If you had ended it there you would have been fine...but then you had to insult an entire country due to your ignorance with this...*



"Oh, and as an added bonus...if you want to see the total insignificance of canada throughout history...pay close attention." 

*Still referencing the afore mentioned* *HISTORY CHANNEL*!

*Which you then compounded by this....well how should I put it it....I'll be kind..."factually incorrect" statement.*


*Nowhere have I cited or quoted the HC*

I hope you have a friend who can help you remove your foot from your mouth....I really do!


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> > *In Canadian history, the Military Service Act was a 1917 act passed by the Canadian parliament in an effort to recruit more soldiers. The First World War was going badly, casualties were enormous, and Canada's contribution in manpower compared unfavourably with that of other countries. Voluntary enlistment had been uneven, and the military believed they could not maintain the Canadian Corps at full strength without conscription. Encouraged by English Canadians and the British, Prime Minister Sir Robert Borden introduced the Military Service Act.*



You were saying.  And now I see you change your argument.  That's okay, we can play by your rules...you need every advantage you can take.  Maybe one day, that tactic will work.


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > > *In Canadian history, the Military Service Act was a 1917 act passed by the Canadian parliament in an effort to recruit more soldiers. The First World War was going badly, casualties were enormous, and Canada's contribution in manpower compared unfavourably with that of other countries. Voluntary enlistment had been uneven, and the military believed they could not maintain the Canadian Corps at full strength without conscription. Encouraged by English Canadians and the British, Prime Minister Sir Robert Borden introduced the Military Service Act.*
> ...






I see you're ignoring the fact that everyone else was using it as well.  Unsurprising.


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > South Park Season 15, Episode 13
> ...



But where have I cited or quoted the history channel?  The show gave the basic history of WWI and WWII.  I KNEW THEY WERE GOING TO TALK ABOUT GERMAN HATE...its basic history.  As for canada...I knew they wouldn't talk about them...it is canada and they are insignificant.  

Sheesh, you try way to hard. Spend less time making shit up and more time forming a thought...you might have a chance. 

Sheesh...how can anyone as dishonest and stupid as you be a moderator?


----------



## westwall (May 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...







You call me dishonest and unethical and you make that post!  The HISTORY CHANNEL WAS YOUR ONLY SOURCE YOU LOON!

Good day.  You have demonstrated you are unethical, ignorant and stupid...all in one thread!


----------



## Nutz (May 30, 2014)

westwall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Wow...you truly are an idiot. An intellectually dishonest and ethically challenged idiot.


----------



## guno (May 30, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> I have worked with and for Germans for many years.  Although they would deny it, and of course any generalities one might make are just that - generalities - and would not apply to EVERY German, there are many personality traits that make it easy to see how these people could have been talked into attempting world domination.
> 
> And don't forget, given their limited population and natural resources, they were amazingly successful in the failed attempt.
> 
> ...



The best thing that happened to germany ie: the krauts, heinies, huns was the split after WWII,the worst day I believe as we will one day see it, the reunification


----------



## MikeK (Jun 3, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am a student of the Holocaust, having studied the details all of my adult life. Although the Japanese were every bit as brutal and vicious, I can not forgive the Germans for what they did in WW2. While I am sure that the Nazis are gone, and will not rise again, I have "zero" desire to tour Germany.
> 
> As for the Japanese, I have been heavily exposed to them for decades, having lived in Vegas, which is a Mecca for Japanese. They always seem so polite, and respectful. Their brutality to allied prisoners were MUCH worse than the Germans, but, there was a very clear dividing line in WW2 between the population, which was trained in total obedience, and the military, which ruled Japan. When I deal with the Japanese, I wonder what they are really thinking. With the German's, I don't even want to know.


I agree with condemnation of those Germans who adopted and went willingly along with all the criminally reprehensible things the Nazis did.  And I shouldn't need to protest the condemnation of _all_ Germans or remind anyone here that _all_ Germans were not Nazis, nor did _all_ Germans participate in the atrocities perpetrated by the Nazis.

Those who reflexively condemn all Germans for the WW-II era atrocities are urged to understand that a substantial percentage of the U.S. population would respond to the incitement of an Adolf Hitler if one should rise to power in America today, and most of them would eagerly participate in the same level of atrocities perpetrated by the Nazis -- up to and including the persecution and  extermination of various categories of their fellow citizens.  

In the same way as many Americans responded to George W. Bush's incitement to invade Iraq, many Germans eagerly followed Hitler into Poland.  Because just as Hitler had Josef Goebbels, a trusted and proficient liar, to deceitfully maneuver those Germans into invading a non-aggressive nation, Bush had Colin Powell.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 3, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am a student of the Holocaust, having studied the details all of my adult life. Although the Japanese were every bit as brutal and vicious, I can not forgive the Germans for what they did in WW2. While I am sure that the Nazis are gone, and will not rise again, I have "zero" desire to tour Germany.
> ...


Are you really comparing Bush to Hitler and Powell to Goebbels?


----------



## MikeK (Jun 4, 2014)

Nutz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Canada was forced into WW-II not by Britain but by reality.  If the Axis powers had prevailed over and occupied the U.S., Canada would surely be next.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 4, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yeah, you would think given that principle...the canadians would have been more active and helpful during the cold war...but they weren't.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 4, 2014)

Nutz said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


They didn't look the same, or behave the same, nor were the attendant circumstances of their national and political situations the same.  But fundamentally their objectives were very much the same -- dictatorial dominance.  If Bush could have extended himself beyond the constraints of the U.S. Constitution and the world view of modern history, Bush and Cheney would happily have expanded the example of Abu Ghraib into something equal in nature to Auschwitz and they would have crushed and invaded any national or political entity that dared to criticize or disobey them.  They are soft-stepping Nazis in penny loafers rather than jackbooted goose-steppers.  

The main differences between the two characters is their physical and behavioral appearance and the lack of fundamental institutional honesty on Bush's part.  Just look at what Bush did to Iraq in your name and mine.  That was no less a brutal war crime than Hitler's invasion of Poland.  The main difference was the destructive technology used to reduce that highly civilized nation to virtual stone-age status and kill up to a million of its innocent citizens.    

Push aside the veil and examine the facts.  Whereas America once was respected, today it is feared.  And fear is the precursor of hatred.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 30, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Are you really comparing Bush to Hitler and Powell to Goebbels?


Not really.  

Hitler was much smarter than Bush, Goebbels was far more sophisticated than Powell.  And aside from one's personal feelings about what the Nazis did, Hitler and Goebbels had a lot more class than Bush and Powell.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 30, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


----------

